
Brazil fines Facebook $1.6M for improper sharing of user data - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-brazil-fine/brazil-fines-facebook-1-6-million-for-improper-sharing-of-user-data-idUSKBN1YY0VK
======
alexbanks
1.6 million. Basically nothing.

~~~
juusto
At least it is something right? Also a deterrent to future actions by
same/other companies.

Out of curiosity, how much do you think would an appropriate fine be?

~~~
grecy
> _At least it is something right?_

Sure, but that's like fining me $10 for doing something bad. You're really not
deterring me.

> _how much do you think would an appropriate fine be?_

If we actually want to get serious about this, fines must be progressive like
taxes, otherwise there is no way to inflict the same "punishment" on an
individual or company that generates $10,000 a year and and individual or
company that generates $100,000,000 per year.

So let's make the fine some percentage of Facebook's total revenue.

I'd be very happy if speeding fines, or drink driving fines, or any others
were a percentage of my income.

~~~
thomasfortes
I prefer to use the analogy of being fined for illegal parking for less than
the value of the parking lot fee.

If no one fined you, you parked for free, if you got fined, you still paid
less than what you would pay to the parking lot.

And I agree with you, fines should be progressive, if they aren't, they are a
deterrent only to small players.

~~~
grecy
I heard a skit on the radio once where an American was driving around Sydney
looking for a park and asked about parking in some place. A local said, "Oh
no, the fine for parking there is $40 a day!".

The American immediately parked there, saying $40 is much cheaper than daily
parking in NYC.

~~~
shric
They're $114 and up these days.

[https://www.rms.nsw.gov.au/documents/roads/safety-
rules/deme...](https://www.rms.nsw.gov.au/documents/roads/safety-
rules/demerits-parking.pdf) [PDF]

------
kasi
Wow, I wonder how many _seconds_ it'll take fb to recoup $1.6M.

------
kevmo
$1.6 million is a rounding error for a company making billions off of improper
sharing of user data. Nothing will change.

------
lasky
Alternative headline:

“Brazilian officials brandish corruption by signaling to Facebook their
citizens are up for sale”

------
greatscott404
Foreign nations are increasingly using US tech firms as piggy banks, they fine
and levy arbitrary taxes from them, or just use the threat of such to demand
some change in behavior, it's quite the racket.

~~~
burundi_coffee
If they try so hard to avoid taxes my government should damn well try very
hard to fine them.

~~~
greatscott404
They follow the law, if they are targeted by special taxes then it's a
violation worthy of retaliation.

------
jchallis
Moved fast. Broke things.

